

The Lessons of Moneyball for Big Data Analytics - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/09/23/the-lessons-of-moneyball-for-big-data-analysis/

======
ddw
Here's a take on the book and movie from Daryl Morey, GM of the Houston
Rockets, who's attributed for the most part in bring sabermetrics to the NBA:

[http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/7001767/moneyball-
housto...](http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/7001767/moneyball-houston-
rockets)

Mark Cuban owns the Dallas Maverick and is heavily into data analysis as well:
[http://www.hardballtimes.com/main/article/state-of-
sabermetr...](http://www.hardballtimes.com/main/article/state-of-sabermetrics-
insights-from-the-2010-sloan-sports-analytics-confere/)

It's a lot more interesting (and complex) in basketball than baseball in my
opinion because it's more of a fluid sport where the actions of a player will
directly affect those of the other nine.

Also I can't get over the fact that a movie about data will be shown this
weekend in almost 4,000 theaters and will star one of the biggest movie stars
in the world!

------
bravura
Paul DePodesta, the subject of the film Moneyball, actually spoke two days ago
at the O'Reilly Strata (big data) conference in New York.

[http://strataconf.com/summit2011/public/schedule/detail/2165...](http://strataconf.com/summit2011/public/schedule/detail/21651)

So you can get his insights, straight from the horse's mouth, in a talk aimed
at data geeks. For me, one of his main takeaway points was to question your
assumptions. Always ask: "If we were to start again today, would we do things
this way?" This exercise is used to tease out entrenched biases that you might
not normally examine.

Because it was a keynote address, it should be publicly available on the
O'Reilly youtube channel in the next few days, if not sooner:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/OreillyMedia#g/c/2543D0F253DD85C...](http://www.youtube.com/user/OreillyMedia#g/c/2543D0F253DD85CE)

~~~
1SockChuck
The story is based on DePodesta's talk at the Strata Summit. The video's not
posted yet, but there are videos available from many interesting presentations
at the Summit, so definitely check out the link Bravura posted to the O'Reilly
video page.

